# New York library users - free to watch as much porn as they like!



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

And yes, there is a "_won't someone think of the children_" sentiment in the report:



> New Yorkers can take their pick at the city's public libraries, thanks to a policy that gives adults the most uncensored access to extreme, hard-core Internet smut this side of the old Times Square.
> 
> The electronic smut falls under the heading of free speech and the protection of the First Amendment, library officials say.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2011)

How did she hear it was a threesome?


----------



## mattie (Apr 26, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How did she hear it was a threesome?


 
Recognised two of the voices?


----------

